# Moreton day trip 14/7/07



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all
I have booked my ticket for this comming saturday $60.00 the barge leaves 8am sharp you must be there ready to bord by no later than 730am yak's must be trolleyed. if there is anyone that not got a trolley the 1 i have can piggie back anouther yak if needed. you can book anytime & pay on the day. they can take up to 12 yak's

Combie Trader
Thurecht Parade 
Scarborough QLD 4020 
Phone (07) 3203 6399 
Fax (07) 3880 1725 
mailto:[email protected]

I hope 2 see a few going


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm booked in

Long term weather is looking good for Saturday.


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi
Its allways good over there evean if the wind is up there is allways some were to fish. i cant wait.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Sorry to say that I cant make it. My son's first game of AFL due to breaking his collarbone earlier in the year and I better not choose to go fishing. Good luck, and make sure you take a few photo's.


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi 
well ar-we-there-yet
so far it looks like its just me & you going this weekend i hope more come on as the weekend comes closer.
It will be a good day.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi boggyman will PM you my phone number.

Do you have an esky around the 50 ltr mark? 
I have a fibre glass one but its a pain to carry.
I can help you cart it. I dont see a problem with leaving one on the top side of the beach. I will be leaving a few belongings in a bag on the beach. 
Would be good to have something if we get a feed........might have to fold the fish a couple of times to fit them in. :? :lol:


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi 
i have 2 eskie's 1 is a 15 lt & 25lt i can bring both i use the 25lt on the back of my yak as any bigger will not fit on my yak. with both i think we will have things coveredi sent u a PM with my mobile number 
i was thinking about not taking a anchor but i since have been informed i will need 1. :?


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I will just use a sea anchor to slow the drifts down and keep me pointed in the right direction.

Its a pain in the bum to use a anchor over there, you'll need big muscles to get off the bottom and that is if it holds. The water will be around 20 mtrs deep and the current can run quite fast through there. Plus you'll have to use more lead to keep your bait down if you anchor.

I carry a 25 ltsr esky on the yak to. I think I have a 40 ltr plastic esky under the house some where might bring that to.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Guys ,
I was intersted and would have joined you but awoke this morning with the dam flu and feel really crap so im going to pull the plug this w.end .
Definately want to fish there so maybe another time .
Tight lines ................
Safa


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

Boggy/Paul

Plan to book tomorrow PM.

As I don't catch fish, will not need to bring an esky, unless you guys think you will catch excess! if that's the case I will assist.

JimH


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

On ya Jim... 

Bring a harpoon ya never know when a Humpback will swim past.... :lol:

Come on safa dont let a little runny nose stop you....


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

good luck hope you get a few

nodds


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

Boggy and Paul

I have booked - not sure about the harpoon though, Greenpeace may harrass us!

Jim


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi 
jim dont wory about the greenies i got that covered  
its good to see more onbord there will be lot's of next time's


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Still looking alright. Might be a bit blowy early, but that should slow down during the morning.
At least its blowing the same way thew tide is running while where fishing. 

See you blokes in the morning, I'll be there by 7.


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi
yak is packed bait is chilling rods riged see ya's 7am


----------

